# Petition



## Ed Seeley (15 Apr 2008)

This was posted on a koi forum I visit and I thought that a few people here might agree with it and add their signatures too.  



> Please help increase the number of signatures on this petition - visit the below link, sign (if you agree, of course) and circulate.
> 
> 
> http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/Injured-heroes/
> ...



They're risking life and limb keeping us safe the least we can do is look after them properly if they need us to.


----------



## ulster exile (15 Apr 2008)

Couldn't agree more.  Have signed and forwarded your link onwards - thank you!


----------



## Arana (15 Apr 2008)

signed


----------



## Steve Smith (15 Apr 2008)

Signed 

I can't believe the story I heard on the news the other day about an iraqi boy/teenager who has been awarded Â£2m after an accidental shooting.  Now, I don't begrudge this person compensation but it seems very unfair.


----------



## Garuf (15 Apr 2008)

I heard about that, to say the least I was disgusted, in my opinion we owe the troops money, an apology should have been given but no money, its war all this will do is open the floodgates for schemers after money.

Consider the petition signed.


----------



## TDI-line (16 Apr 2008)

Signed.


----------



## Dan Crawford (16 Apr 2008)

done!


----------



## Gill (17 Apr 2008)

Signed 
Alot of my Family on my Mums side are War Veterans - My great Grandfather was a Veterinarian (Horses), and 3 of her Older brothers have both Served for their country and the UK.


----------



## Ed Seeley (17 Apr 2008)

Cheers everyone and please keep siging up guys.  I just think it's all about fair play.  How can a prisoner sue the prison wardens for compensation because they weren't allowed to learn a new skill in prison yet people injured on our behalf get a pittance in comparison?  It's just not right.

Please spread the new or copy this onto other forums too to get more signatories.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

Done.


----------



## Themuleous (18 Apr 2008)

And the gurka one, thats a farse too.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Apr 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> And the gurka one, thats a farse too.



Couldn't agree more!  Whatever someone's views on immigration (and I think it's generally a good thing) there's no way someone who fought for our country should be denied the right to live here and become a British subject.  Even the Ancient Romans had got that right; being in the army was a route to being a citizen regardless of origin.


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Apr 2008)

Signed!


----------

